# Snowpack



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm with you on the wishful thinking, but....

It was just a few years ago, around this time, that a good snow year was building, only to be ruined by a hot, dusty spring with minimal run-off.

Then again, it was about this time in 1983 that BuRec decided that the "average" snowpack, at that time, did not warrant any reservoir draw downs, followed by huge late winter and spring snowfalls and the historic (post dam) Colorado River runoff.

I'm crossing my fingers for a repeat of the latter!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been looking at that once a week, I'm keeping my hopes to myself as i dont want to get everyone psyched up just to have a let down later. 
keep pleading with Ullr to keep the snow coming


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

duct tape said:


> Then again, it was about this time in 1983 that BuRec decided that the "average" snowpack, at that time, did not warrant any reservoir draw downs, followed by huge late winter and spring snowfalls and the historic (post dam) Colorado River runoff.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for a repeat of the latter!


That'd be nice!

And I remember having to talk people down from the ledge last year as late as March. It's still too early to be fretting about the snowpack.

-AH


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

CO early season snowpack story:

Early-season snowpack sets Ark at 106% of median - The Chaffee County Times: Free Content


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking good so far...can 't find a map like that for So Platte -Ark. -Poudre.....How are they doing? ... yeah it is way too early,but at least we are not playing catch up....come on upslope spring storms.....


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks David ...that 's even better...Awesome news too! ...hope it continues


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sure would be nice if Az got some snowpack!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dusto5 said:


> Sure would be nice if Az got some snowpack!


Same with SW Utah. I work at Brian Head and we have gotten less than 6 inches of snow in the last 40 days. Looking like another clear 7 days in the forecast. Nobody remembers a December this warm and dry in the last 20 years here. Which is odd because the month started wicked cold (-30F) and with a huge dump but I guess that is the type of wild oscillations climate change models have been predicting for a while.

Wyoming and Northern/Central Colorado look like the only western states fairing really well this year. California, Oregon and S. Idaho are downright desperate. 

Could be a good year for an Escalante River float though......if that is your cup of lemonade.

Phillip


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Montana is doing quite well also:


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Bigdrops said:


> I know its early still, but I cant help but to be optimistic about this approaching season.


Too early to worry about the approaching season. Get out and enjoy the right now season. I've skied more powder runs this year than I have the previous two combined. It'll melt soon enough. Until then go get you some.


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

State of Colorado SNOTEL Snowpack map: ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/CO/Snow/snow/watershed/daily/co_update_snow.pdf


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*California in worst drought in about 100 years*

Just a paranoia article with some current fire pics.



> Los Angeles (CNN) -- California Gov. Jerry Brown on Friday declared a drought emergency for the state, saying it is facing "perhaps the worst drought that California has ever seen since records (began) about 100 years ago."


This does get the general public aware.
Larger fires in January in S Cal are not unheard of but not common.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

glenn said:


> Montana is doing quite well also:


I can see the source for the map. Source for the page before this?

thks. 

Southern Idaho is not doing well. Incredulous that WY is doing so well.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

carvedog said:


> Southern Idaho is not doing well. Incredulous that WY is doing so well.


That is a very handy map.

The reason for the Idaho / Wyoming disparity is the jet stream path over the HIGH pressure that has been fairly prevalent centered over Northern Cal.

This river of air 'horseshoe' comes back down across Wyoming, (and even Colorado), giving it moisture and some cold.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Snowforecast has come out with some new snow maps that look pretty sweet. It's a new product so I think he is in the process of finishing them up, but I can see them being very useful for boaters as well as skiers.

Snow Maps!

A couple of the maps include:

24 Hour Total Non-Snow Precipitation

Snowpack Total Water Equivalent

24 Hour Total Snow Melt

Snow Melting rate Change in 24 Hours


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

lmyers said:


> Snowforecast has come out with some new snow maps that look pretty sweet. It's a new product so I think he is in the process of finishing them up, but I can see them being very useful for boaters as well as skiers.
> 
> Snow Maps!
> 
> A couple of the maps include:


Nice.
Snowforecast
Predicting sick days since 1998.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

This map is not in an easy format to read. And yes it is still early. But after the cold snap and early snow, the Ark Basin is currently in a pretty sad state. Monarch is hanging in there tho with good conditions. On a good note, the mountain biking around Salida is in fantastic shape right now!

http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/nrcs144p2_061776.pdf


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Dostep - that map is from June.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

BrianK said:


> Dostep - that map is from June.


Oops..., sorry bout that oversite. Thing is it does seem close to current conditions...

But even by a visual observation, the Ark Basin is dry and only getting dryer with this awesome biking weather.

Honor Ullr!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Snow pack definitely needs a recharge, but we're not in bad shape...

Hoping this forecast verifies:

7 day to 2 week+ forecast - 26 January to 04 February, 2014 - High pressure ridging aloft holds across most of the the western US including Colorado early next week, with mostly sunny skies and milder temperatures for the most part. The next storm and shot of snow may move in late next week (last 2 days of January and moving into early February), with potential snow for all Colorado resort areas, possibly significant as these look like stronger Pacific-origin storms (much more moisture laden than most storms this season). The unsettled and "stormy" pattern may become progressively colder and more entrenched across the east Pacific and western US incl Colorado as we move through early February, for more significant snow storms (on track, still expected). CM


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Snow pack definitely needs a recharge, but we're not in bad shape...
> 
> Hoping this forecast verifies:
> 
> CM


Bring it. Craving freshies...
And good runoff!


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Snowforecast has come out with some new snow maps that look pretty sweet. It's a new product so I think he is in the process of finishing them up, but I can see them being very useful for boaters as well as skiers.
> 
> Snow Maps!
> 
> ...


 

I think the data those are sourced from come from here:

National Snow Analyses - NOHRSC - The ultimate source for snow information

I have used these for sometime when planning fishing trips to our higher elevations...

...I dunno if that'll help y'all out as I don't have to depend on snowpack for my floating. (thank goodness! I think I would drive myself crazy over the winter watching those things trying to forecast how my boating season would go)


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*Crystal Ball*

Seasonal Drought Outlook through April 30th, 2014

http://climate.colostate.edu/~drought/weeklypics/sdohomeweb.png


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been looking at this site, and hoping for more snow of course. Idaho Northern SNOTEL Snow/Precipitation Update Report


----------

